# Foo Fighters New Album



## Domination (Apr 2, 2011)

*Wasting Light*







It's the Foos newest album since Echoes, Silence, Patience and Grace. It was recorded in Dave's garage with less advanced equipment, so it is more reminiscent of their older "rawer" days than the more mainstream Echoes. Really good and I love it to hell. Well every single Foos album is good. And also, Pat Smear rejoined the band. And Butch Vig and Krist Nosvelic are involved in the album too, kinda a small semi nirvana reunion.

The Foos have the whole album up for streaming on their site: http://wastinglight.foofighters.com/

And a few months ago they had the This Video Sucks campaign to allow fans to direct the Music Videos for the new album. Edit: I was wrong, I was under the impression that the 2 videos released were made by the TVS winners, but apparently it wasn't. Both were directed by Dave himself.

Two videos:


Spoiler



[youtube]0Z3nBokjZyE[/youtube]
[youtube]kbpqZT_56Ns[/youtube]


----------



## injected11 (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh man. I need to start paying more attention to music again. I love Foo, and had no idea a new album was out. Huge thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## HorseBox (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Foo Fighters. White Limo is kickass


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2011)

So little love for the Foos? C'mon, they have the whole album up for free streaming.

Their album is coming out tmr, April 12, in US so some of you might want to drop by the record store to buy it if you really liked it. (Supposedly out in some countries since April 8).

Also:
http://www.foofighters.com/sg/news/foo-fig...uesday-april-12


----------



## Raichy (Apr 11, 2011)

The NEW album is AWESOME! I think it's their best one yet! And the fact they released it for free early its fuckin' cool! I mean they were going to sell millions anyways but I sure fuckin' can't imagine Lady Gaga doing a move like this! I like especially the first half of the album the second is great too, but the first six songs are kick ass! I have been listening to it since April 1st - the day they put it out as a stream..and just today it arrived in my mail -- I love it!!


----------



## Raichy (Apr 11, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> So little love for the Foos? C'mon, they have the whole album up for free streaming.
> 
> Their album is coming out tmr, April 12, in US so some of you might want to drop by the record store to buy it if you really liked it. (Supposedly out in some countries since April 8).
> 
> ...



Great!! Thnx for the link man! Here check this one out - http://theaudioperv.com/2011/04/03/foo-fig...our-324-videos/


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 14, 2011)

They haven't released an album with as many great tracks in quite some time. Not a big fan of White Limo but otherwise the whole album is so good. It has classic Foo Fighters written all over it. I hear a lot of haters because Dave Grohl isn't playing drums on the album but I think Taylor Hawkins does a fine enough job at it to compensate for the lack of a monster on the kit that is Grohl. Not like he has given up playing drums either, he still plays in his other projects (Tenacious D albums both the past ones and the upcoming one, Queens of the Stone Age in the past and Them Crooked Vultures). I really love the new album though, a good mix of really heavy tunes along with some rock ballads so it's not completely boring, by far one of the best in a long time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 14, 2011)

Pretty big Foo Fighters fan. The first disc of In Your Honor (the "Hard" disc) is absolutely amazing. I can spend all day listening to every track on it. Their other albums are pretty good as well but In Your Honor takes the cake for me.

I'm downloading it now, I'll see how it is after some listening. I wasn't a huge fan of Echoes but it was still awesome.


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 14, 2011)

This reminded me of the fact that i still need to download it! I hope its good, cuz the Best off album wasn't really that good. (except some of the tracks, wich were classic and ownage).


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 14, 2011)

The deluxe version has a remix of Rope by Deadmau5 which is sooooooo good, and I am not into the whole club type of music thing, but if he did more stuff like that and it became the norm at bars, I'd be out every weekend


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2011)

Sorry for bumping but FF just released 3 of the videos for the This Video Sucks contest! There's one video for each track, there are 11 tracks, so there are 11 videos, which means we are left with 8 more. But those with access to FUSE TV might have seen them all already during that FF takeover day.

Nonetheless


Spoiler: This Video Sucks Videos




*1. Bridges Burning*
[youtube]ZF6JPflxPHY[/youtube]

*2. Rope*
[youtube]nQbgcp7NExA[/youtube]

*3. Dear Rosemary*
[youtube]wP6itlB-lCw[/youtube]



By the way, I'm really loving the album. It really grew on me. My favourite Foos album to date(One of my favourite albums for that matter). I listen to it everyday.


----------

